# 17 2500 Witha 6.4



## Plowin Dodge (Feb 11, 2009)

I ordered a new on and was wondering how everyone is liking the 6.4 ? Pros ,Cons


----------



## LewisLawn (Dec 6, 2010)

its got power not quite diesel power but better than 5.7 for sure...gas mileage is a 8-12 towing or empty...at 65 on the highway


----------



## Plowin Dodge (Feb 11, 2009)

thanks for the reply. that's about what I get with the 5.7


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

Plowin Dodge said:


> I ordered a new on and was wondering how everyone is liking the 6.4 ? Pros ,Cons


Well I just picked up my 3500 srw on sat. Done one salt run with it. Last truck was a f350 diesel same configuration ccsb. The power is plenty with good snap, no turbo lag lIke a diesel. I'm avg about 12 mpg but it's brand new. Loaded up the 2 yd spreader and it held it like a champ, very similar to the f350 with a load. Ride is ok but not near as nice as the coil spring 2500. This is my 1st Ram. If this truck wins me over I might buy a 2nd one down the road to replace my older f350 v10 (which is a very fine truck itself).


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

EXR said:


> Well I just picked up my 3500 srw on sat. Done one salt run with it. Last truck was a f350 diesel same configuration ccsb. The power is plenty with good snap, no turbo lag lIke a diesel. I'm avg about 12 mpg but it's brand new. Loaded up the 2 yd spreader and it held it like a champ, very similar to the f350 with a load. Ride is ok but not near as nice as the coil spring 2500. This is my 1st Ram. If this truck wins me over I might buy a 2nd one down the road to replace my older f350 v10 (which is a very fine truck itself).


What made you get ride of your ford? That truck was pretty new? '14 or so? Why did you switch back to gas? And not stay with a ford gas job at that?


----------



## Kayakersteve (Nov 6, 2016)

Love mine!


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

Triple L said:


> What made you get ride of your ford? That truck was pretty new? '14 or so? Why did you switch back to gas? And not stay with a ford gas job at that?


It was a 15.
I just had enough with the diesel. Def system went on it already and then it began to do a sudder / loss of power 2x in a month. All were repeat early issues that later became huge expensive ones after epa warranty ran out with my 2011. Went to ford to find a f350 gas and had a budget of 50 (wanted a lower trim this time). Couldn't find a new truck within my budget and no dealer wanted to play ball to locate one, all want to sell you what they have and not find a truck. So I started to look around and dodge found me exactly what I wanted and some. Got the ram for 47k


----------



## Plowin Dodge (Feb 11, 2009)

mine is supposed to be in in march sometime. hopefully after were done with the snow lol I'm looking forward to getting the wideout installed will post pics when it comes in. Kayaker Looks good!


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

Plowin Dodge said:


> mine is supposed to be in in march sometime. hopefully after were done with the snow lol I'm looking forward to getting the wideout installed will post pics when it comes in. Kayaker Looks good!


I'm getting my wideout put on tomorrow.
Light bar getting done today. 
I hear ya , winter is a dicey time to switch trucks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Triple L said:


> What made you get ride of your ford? That truck was pretty new? '14 or so? Why did you switch back to gas? And not stay with a ford gas job at that?


He got wiser with age???



EXR said:


> Couldn't find a new truck within my budget and no dealer wanted to play ball to locate one, all want to sell you what they have and not find a truck.


Thought that was a US thing. Stupid salesmen\dealers.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

EXR said:


> It was a 15.
> I just had enough with the diesel. Def system went on it already and then it began to do a sudder / loss of power 2x in a month. All were repeat early issues that later became huge expensive ones after epa warranty ran out with my 2011. Went to ford to find a f350 gas and had a budget of 50 (wanted a lower trim this time). Couldn't find a new truck within my budget and no dealer wanted to play ball to locate one, all want to sell you what they have and not find a truck. So I started to look around and dodge found me exactly what I wanted and some. Got the ram for 47k


That's crazy... funny thing is a $1000 delete would have solved all your problems and you could have kept the fancy truck and still had the diesel power and efficiency... Goodluck with the dodge, you gonna get it lettered up? I haven't seen you around in a long time...


----------



## awhip (Feb 6, 2015)

I really liked the 6.4, i would get another, but with the aisin tranny. mine started slipping so i traded up to a diesel. turbo lag is super annoying, im getting used to it, but that 6.4 was right there.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

awhip said:


> I really liked the 6.4, i would get another, but with the aisin tranny. mine started slipping so i traded up to a diesel. turbo lag is super annoying, im getting used to it, but that 6.4 was right there.


Turbo lag on a 6.7 Cummings?

How many miles when the tranny started slipping?


----------



## awhip (Feb 6, 2015)

Like 30k, only would do it plowing or towing at first, then it started doing it getting on the highway. truck was in its second season plowing when it started.

I would call it turbo lag, maybe it's something else, but it hesitates if i jump on it while rolling. I'm going to put a hardway or ppei tune on it i think that should solve any complaints. just letting it get a few miles on it before i void the warranty.

6.4 pro- great snappy power for plowing, don't have to treat the fuel, sounds pisser if you get rid of the muffler

Cons-64re trans, lacks a little when towing (still far better than any other gas truck I've driven)


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

awhip said:


> I would call it turbo lag, maybe it's something else, but it hesitates if i jump on it while rolling. I'm going to put a hardway or ppei tune on it i think that should solve any complaints. just letting it get a few miles on it before i void the warranty.


Ahh, the dead pedal thing that is downright dangerous. I hate that, I'm guessing it's some sort of torque management thing or emissions BS. That was a big part of the lack of power on takeoff from the 6.0's.



awhip said:


> Like 30k, only would do it plowing or towing at first, then it started doing it getting on the highway. truck was in its second season plowing when it started.


Interesting, I'm at 58K, 2 1/2 seasons and it's great. 30K should be under warranty.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

A good tuner will allow you to set the spool up on the turbo and eliminate the lag. Also if you are going to run custom tunes you need to also run custom trans tuning. Unless you have the Aisin tranny, it runs on its own computer so you have to get a separate tune for that from what I understand.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ktfbgb said:


> A good tuner will allow you to set the spool up on the turbo and eliminate the lag.


I know exactly what he's referring to......if you're cruising along, take your foot oof the gas, then step on it, there's a lag. Dead pedal. Nothing. Or start taking oof from a dead stop, let oof for a second then hit the gas again, and nothing for a second or two.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

ktfbgb said:


> A good tuner will allow you to set the spool up on the turbo and eliminate the lag. Also if you are going to run custom tunes you need to also run custom trans tuning. Unless you have the Aisin tranny, it runs on its own computer so you have to get a separate tune for that from what I understand.


When I had mine deleted/tuned, they also tuned the trans. But I was told by a non-related diesel mechanic that the trans would re-program itself given a little time. True or not?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I know exactly what he's referring to......if you're cruising along, take your foot oof the gas, then step on it, there's a lag. Dead pedal. Nothing. Or start taking oof from a dead stop, let oof for a second then hit the gas again, and nothing for a second or two.





JustJeff said:


> When I had mine deleted/tuned, they also tuned the trans. But I was told by a non-related diesel mechanic that the trans would re-program itself given a little time. True or not?


From my research the dead pedal will be corrected with the trans tuning. What Mark is describing has to do with the lock up on the torque converter. The tuning will fix this and can be set to lock early all the down to 2nd gear so that once the turbo lag is corrected you will have almost instant throttle response and transmission response. I know the dead pedal as well while under way mine does it. I agree that it's dangerous but from what I understand tuning both will fix it from a dead stop and while underway like marks example.

I read that the transmission will learn your driving techniques and reprogram itself to the tune, but it will not change the lock out timing etc so you will still experience dead pedal


----------



## awhip (Feb 6, 2015)

Kt, the two company's i mentioned both offer trans tuning. hopefully deleting and tuning will get me the truck i paid for. not that i don't like it, but i want it to be scary fast. 

Mark, do you have your truck tuned? looking for opinions on that.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Yes.

And why not just stay in it?
Or why are you lifting just to get back int it?
That is hard on everything, tune or learned transmission.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't know that I ever noticed the "dead pedal" before, or after tuning. It might have happened, but I was just unaware of it.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

SnoFarmer said:


> Yes.
> 
> And why not just stay in it?
> Or why are you lifting just to get back int it?
> That is hard on everything, tune or learned transmission.


It usually happens to me pulling my trailer. Pulling into traffic laying into it to try and overcome the turbo lag with the weight of the trailer, then sometimes you get a bunch of spool all at once , or someone switches lanes or whatever and then you go accelerate again and it's dead for a couple seconds. I stay in it when I can but doesn't always happen that way when you around idiot drivers


----------



## awhip (Feb 6, 2015)

SnoFarmer said:


> Yes.
> 
> And why not just stay in it?
> Or why are you lifting just to get back int it?
> That is hard on everything, tune or learned transmission.


Traffic traffic looking for my chapstick


----------



## awhip (Feb 6, 2015)

So the trans tune should make the torque converter stay locked longer. wich would maintain rpm, wich should result in faster throttle response time. wish it would stay locked when engine breaking, sometimes it'll unlock and start free wheeling down a hill and i have to put it into manual mode.


----------



## Plowin Dodge (Feb 11, 2009)

EXR said:


> I'm getting my wideout put on tomorrow.
> Light bar getting done today.
> I hear ya , winter is a dicey time to switch trucks.


Post a pic with the blade on


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

The dead pedal should be able to be tuned out with proper programming with EFI Live. At least it is with a Duramax. Throttle positioning and turbo vane positions are the main perimeters that will need to be changed.

I have never tuned a Cummings, but I have ran into the issue with a VVT on a LLY up Dmax when the opening and closing of the vanes comes into play with throttle position.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

SnoFarmer said:


> Yes.
> 
> And why not just stay in it?
> Or why are you lifting just to get back int it?
> That is hard on everything, tune or learned transmission.


Think of like hanging out with your gal...

You can't go at it full throttle the whole time... the fun ends far to early.

Got to take the time to take in the sites and sounds!


----------



## Plowin Dodge (Feb 11, 2009)

PhilBilly that's great I'm laughing my a off


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ahh, the dead pedal thing that is downright dangerous. I hate that, I'm guessing it's some sort of torque management thing or emissions BS. That was a big part of the lack of power on takeoff from the 6.0's.
> .


Hunh... and I just thought it was because they are junk... learn somthing new every day...


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I love my 3500 6.4. Lots of power. It's got pretty quick acceleration. I drove my buddy's 6.7 turbo and it's nice but it didn't blow me away with its speed. The power was obviously there. 
I'm averaging 12.5 mpg. That's including plowing and hauling salt. I get 17 highway going 55. 15 going 65. Averaged like 13 or 14 when just driving town and highway. The town driving really destroyed my mpg.
Love the truck! It's definitely got me thinking ram quite a lot. It rides more smooth than my 15 Ford 350, and 16 Chevy 2500


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

Triple L said:


> That's crazy... funny thing is a $1000 delete would have solved all your problems and you could have kept the fancy truck and still had the diesel power and efficiency... Goodluck with the dodge, you gonna get it lettered up? I haven't seen you around in a long time...


Can't delete a truck anymore. Ministry is looking for it big time. Diesel dr who I dealt with in the past completely stopped doing deletes and in fact have been busy putting customers trucks back to stock to get an etest after their trucks plates have been pulled. I called and asked to book mine in back in the fall and that's when I found out. I drive my truck all around ont and I'm not going to risk having my plates pulled when I have my kids and dogs in the truck. That all aside I feel the 6.4 will do what I need it to do. Only complaint so far the headlights are weak.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

EXR said:


> Can't delete a truck anymore. Ministry is looking for it big time. Diesel dr who I dealt with in the past completely stopped doing deletes and in fact have been busy putting customers trucks back to stock to get an etest after their trucks plates have been pulled. I called and asked to book mine in back in the fall and that's when I found out. I drive my truck all around ont and I'm not going to risk having my plates pulled when I have my kids and dogs in the truck. That all aside I feel the 6.4 will do what I need it to do. Only complaint so far the headlights are weak.


Glad I don't live in place where government has that much power. There are some states like that in the US. Luckily I choose to stay right here in AZ where the government has limited power.


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

ktfbgb said:


> Glad I don't live in place where government has that much power. There are some states like that in the US. Luckily I choose to stay right here in AZ where the government has limited power.


Yup they ruined it. My last 2 diesels were deleted and ran perfect. As of July 1st I was told they now do a plug in etest for diesels vs a visual. Here once a truck hits 7yrs old it needs an etest. I have a feeling in a yr or two won't be many deleted trucks left on the road..


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

EXR said:


> Yup they ruined it. My last 2 diesels were deleted and ran perfect. As of July 1st I was told they now do a plug in etest for diesels vs a visual. Here once a truck hits 7yrs old it needs an etest. I have a feeling in a yr or two won't be many deleted trucks left on the road..


Sorry to hear it. That really sucks for you guys. Hopefully since they are going to be that hard about it, the diesel manufacturers will improve the emissions systems enough so that they are reliable work trucks again.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

EXR said:


> Yup they ruined it. My last 2 diesels were deleted and ran perfect. As of July 1st I was told they now do a plug in etest for diesels vs a visual. Here once a truck hits 7yrs old it needs an etest. I have a feeling in a yr or two won't be many deleted trucks left on the road..


The plug in e test doesn't know any better, everything still pops up as n/a or ok... its a load of crap... as long as your not driving like a moron pouring black smoke everywhere and have a muffler on your deleted truck your gonna be fine... I'll be the first to find out, I have way too many buddies with deleted trucks and I don't think anything is gonna happen


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> Hunh... and I just thought it was because they are junk... learn somthing new every day...


The 6.0? Yes, should run one without the turbo.....I think a Prius has more get up and go.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> Think of like hanging out with your gal...
> 
> You can't go at it full throttle the whole time... the fun ends far to early.
> 
> ...


Don't really picture Snofarmer having a "Gal"...You better use a different analogy.....


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Move along , fella.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> The 6.0? Yes, should run one without the turbo.....I think a Prius has more get up and go.


The last turbo that I lost on my 550 left cars swerving for the ditch to get out of the smoke screen...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Defcon 5 said:


> Don't really picture Snofarmer having a "Gal"...You better use a different analogy.....


Thumbs Up The :terribletowel: got one right, I dont like the "up town gal".........


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

SnoFarmer said:


> Thumbs Up The :terribletowel: got one right, I dont like the "up town gal".........


I think she needs to meet up with Marks and Buffs wives...They could form a support group


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Defcon 5 said:


> I think she needs to meet up with Marks and Buffs wives...They could form a support group


Humm,
I see that playing out....

Is that all you'rs did... Mine did this .......

I see why you don't let mark go alone.......

Yadda yadda yadda


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Here is my thoughts on the 6.4....

Until there is finally a emission system in place on the new diesels which doesn't compromise fuel consumption nor dependability I'm sticking with the gasser. In business, the bottom line is the bottom line and I just don't comprehend the fuel savings is justification for the diesel any more. Sure the new diesels are making gobs of power and with a delete become much more reliable.

But is it legal? The MTO has implemented some very harsh fines on the big heavy hauler trucks.... Its only a matter of time till the delete game is over.

My 06 2500 is still going strong. I've spent a small fortune on it over the past 24 months to keep it alive. Every issue from day one has been rust related and the salt keeps chewin. Looking back one could of invested this repair money into a lease and almost been equal for the past two years. Hence the new Power wagon which I leased just in case the lack of the diesel bothered me to the point I hated the truck. As a plow truck the Power Wagon is tough to beat. Considering the gearing, stance and extras in the drive line which set it appart from the rest of the pack. Not to mention the price and wow factor as you drive it about. Always getting compliments on the truck like no other I've ever owned.


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

Triple L said:


> The plug in e test doesn't know any better, everything still pops up as n/a or ok... its a load of crap... as long as your not driving like a moron pouring black smoke everywhere and have a muffler on your deleted truck your gonna be fine... I'll be the first to find out, I have way too many buddies with deleted trucks and I don't think anything is gonna happen


Strange, I was told they can pick up that sensors have been unplugged. I just didn't want to chance it. I'm happy with the gasser so far.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

I have a 2015 3500 6.4 and a 2016 5500 6.7. love them both. The 6.4 has alot of balls for a gas motor. Major power upgrade from the 5.7. 
The first gear lag on the Cummins kinda sucks but on the flip side I don't even feel my 7k pound mini excavator when I'm pulling it. Love the exhaust brake too.


----------

